# Looking to buy a used maxima



## darthtony390 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey,

Im currently looking to get another used car. My 97 honda civic has a blown head gasket and damaged engine block and I dont think it would be worth fixing it since my current car has rusted hood and front bumper. I was looking at getting a nissan maxima and Im currently have a $2500 budget (hopefully to get $3000 by the end of the month)

I was wondering which is the best year/gen in terms of reliability for the maxima?

Does the maxim have something similar to what the civics have in terms of different models dx, lx, hx and ex and what is the difference between all of them and their respective years??

How does the maxima compare with a honda accord and toyota camry and avalon??

What are the years to avoid? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For $3000, you probably won't find anything later than the A33 series generation of Maximas, which ran from 2000-2003. Even in those years, you'll probably be looking at high-mileage or those in need of some repairs. The good thing is that 2003 and earlier Maximas were built in Japan and the quality control was a lot better than those made in the US after 2003. Prior to that was the A32 series, from 1995-1999. These are getting tougher to find in good shape, but you maybe be able to find some good ones still out there. Both of these series were reliable and pretty good on fuel mileage. Always have a vehicle you are considering purchasing checked out by a competent mechanic before you lay out the cash! As far as trim lines, XE models are usually pretty basic with cloth seats and steel wheels with hub caps. GXE is the next step up, still with cloth seats but typically with better audio systems and alloy wheels. SE is the sport edition and will have specific alloy wheels and often have Bose audio systems and probably leather seats and power sunroof. LE is the luxury trim, always with leather seats, specific alloy wheels, power sunroof, Bose audio and, otherwise, fully loaded.


----------



## Rideon (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's a trick......Find an area of a town where seniors live and see if you can find one there. Seriously, a lot of seniors will take a lowball just get a car they can't drive anymore out of their garage.


----------

